# NSA Utah Datacenter goes up in flames



## RiotSecurity (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2013/10/08/2-Billion-NSA-Spy-Center-Going-Flames

Saw it this morning, laughed so hard.

Thoughts?


Technical glitches have sparked fiery explosions within the NSA's newest and largest data storage facility in Utah, destroying hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of equipment, and delaying the facility's opening by one year.

And no one seems to know how to fix it.

For a country that prides itself on being a technology leader, not knowing the electrical capacity requirements for a system as large as this is inexcusable.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 10, 2013)

Unrelated to the content, I can't get over the fact that this author is such a dick on writing this. I mean I know news articles have a ton of bias to begin with but I feel like this one goes over the top with it.


----------



## peterw (Oct 10, 2013)

> Within the last 13 months, at least 10 electric surges have each cost about $100,000 in damages, according to documents obtained by the Wall Street Journal.
> 
> Experts agree that the system, which requires about 64 megawatts of electricity—that's about a $1 million a month energy bill--isn't able to run all of its computers and servers while keeping them cool, which is likely triggering the meltdowns.


That is unbelievable. This is the NSA? The ones everyone fears?


----------



## rds100 (Oct 10, 2013)

That's what unlimited budget does to you. Spoils you.


----------



## drmike (Oct 10, 2013)

Damn it, I tripped on the cord while trying to snap photos 

Screw them.   About time karma reigns supreme.  Gotcha MFers.

Watch for the architect to blame power part manufacturer in 3...2..1....

Architects have zero clue about power and facilities like this.  Obviously whoever they farmed piece out to is out of their league.


----------



## Damian (Oct 10, 2013)

> For a country that prides itself on being a technology leader


When did this happen? Did I miss this?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Architects have zero clue about power and facilities like this.


You might want to quantify that or be very specific about what profession you're referring to.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 10, 2013)

Rumors are that the government is in a shutdown in a bid to stop funding the NSA. Some parties don't want to fund it.


----------



## drmike (Oct 10, 2013)

MartinD said:


> You might want to quantify that or be very specific about what profession you're referring to.


The linked article mentions the architects as in those who design buildings.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 10, 2013)

rds100 said:


> That's what unlimited budget does to you. Spoils you.


Yup - they don't care because they are not responsible for the result.


----------



## nunim (Oct 10, 2013)

I think "Going up in flames" is a bit of a stretch, I've found several articles describing problems with the electrical systems and cooling system issues but I haven't been able to find a single picture of smoke coming from the facility.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Oct 10, 2013)

While this is certainly interesting I wouldn't consider it funny. The tax payers have to pay for this...


----------



## drmike (Oct 10, 2013)

Tax payers don't pay for things... per se...    It is theater... 

Guess it isn't funny when we drop heavy and expensive bombs on countries abroad.... or when some hot shot pilot crashes another fighter jet... or that sabotaged submarine a while back...


----------

